# Parting out 01 & 03 Allroads



## ursmkd (May 22, 2008)

One is complete with 2003 140k miles blue
The other 2001 has no drivetrain but full interior and suspension
Both black/grey interiors


----------



## Slowdown (Feb 22, 2012)

Where are you located?


----------



## jacdariper (Sep 18, 2014)

*Need parts*

I need to know if this thread still active? I need the airbox w/maf, accordian hose, ignition/coil pack, intercooler brackets, ecu and harness from same vehicle if you still have it. contact me? Wayne


----------

